# Rabies vaccine



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the prefered rabies vaccine schedule for their 1 year old shot ( this would be the 2nd go round after they've had their initial 1 year vacc when puppy age)? Do most prefer to stay on the 1 year or go to the 3 year?
Thx!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well Zoe gets the 3 year one. Holly has just had her puppy one as she is not a year yet but if they will let her have the 3 year at her 1 year check then she will get the 3 year also.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

when i got Latte 3 months ago she had never had a rabies vac. ( she was 1 year and 3 months old). i got her the rabies vac and she needs to get another rabies vaccine before the 1 year is up. then she wont be due for one for 3 years and then every 3 years after that. i wish i didnt have to have her get one, but its the law. every state varies on there rabies laws. If you have a choice between the 1 year and the 3 year, definitely go for the 3 year one.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

We do the three year. Our vet told us that the dose is the same, it's just the difference between a one year license and a three year license. Its all about the registration with the govt, not the shot itself. So with Max and Lilly we've done the three years so they don't have to get the shot too much (we are carefuls with vaccines due to side effects and the like). Toby isn't a year yet but when he is due we will be getting him a three year license.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> We do the three year. Our vet told us that the dose is the same, it's just the difference between a one year license and a three year license. Its all about the registration with the govt, not the shot itself. So with Max and Lilly we've done the three years so they don't have to get the shot too much (we are carefuls with vaccines due to side effects and the like). Toby isn't a year yet but when he is due we will be getting him a three year license.


Not exactly--like here in Massachusetts.- for example: dogs get the 3-year vaccine BUT they are licensed EVERY year. Each year you present the rabies vaccine certificate for the license renewal although the vaccine is/can be given every three years. This is usually after the the puppy vaccine. So you could esentially be presenting certificates of vaccine each year refering to the same vaccine....

In several states dogs can be exempted from the vaccine....


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah still has not got hers yet she is 1 year 2 months I just been putting off I know she needs to go . I did have apt today but not good day as pain level goes and up all night so I will wait until next week. I get the 3 year one. I not sure if I get again after that might get her tested.


----------

